# ? Are Tomy and Tyco steel guide pins interchangeabel?



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

? Are Tomy and Tyco steel guide pins interchangeable?

Is there an easy way to pull them out?? I use much force with a plier and I am afraid of damaging the chassis or the pin


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Taking them out is a pain, but just gently pull the pin out while avoiding squeezing the hand holding the car, and it should be ok.


----------

